# Blutige Schriftart



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Hey, bin gerade dabei eine Präsentation zusammenzubasteln und ich würde gerne eine "blutige Schrift" haben. Also praktisch das man den Eindruck bekommt es würde Blut von der Schrift runterlaufen. Ich denke ihr wisst wie ich das meine. Habe jetzt ein wenig gegoogelt und auch eine gefunden.

Erstes Problem gelöst. Die Frage ist jetzt aber: Wie kann ich die Schrift in Power Point verwenden ?

Wäre nett wenn das jemand weiss!


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2010)

Wenn du Fonts meinst, die mußt du über die Systemsteuerung -> Fonts installieren. Dann PP neustarten und du kannst sie auswählen.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Alternativ zu spectrum gehts auch so:

C:\Windows\Fonts -> In den Ornder rein mit der Datei. Dann Powerpoint starten und freuen =^_^=

Mein Tipp bevor du viel suchst drück die Windowstaste und die R Taste gleichzeitig und gib diese Zeile ein:

C:\Windows\Fonts


----------



## Shaila (24. April 2010)

Okay, danke Leute, habs hinbekommen! Auf buffed ist Verlass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay, danke Leute, habs hinbekommen! Auf buffed ist Verlass!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Np ^_^


----------



## spectrumizer (24. April 2010)

Rechnung kommt am Montag per Post. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Rechnung kommt am Montag per Post.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kosten deine Tipps nun Geld? Das wäre doch ne Marktlücke für Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (25. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kosten deine Tipps nun Geld? Das wäre doch ne Marktlücke für Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



made my day


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Jetzt neu im buffed.de shop: der Buffed Clue Bag, Inhalt: Freilos zum erstellen 2 Frage Threads, in denen nur nützliche Antworten aufscheinen+ der Clue Bag Mod, der Spam und Flames sofort löscht *gg*


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

Das traurige ist: Die würden das wirklich machen wenns dafür ne Marktlücke gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2010)

Wenn Fragethreads kostenpflichtig werden, würde es wahrscheinlich sehr still und langweilig werden hier im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (25. April 2010)

Och wir hätten ja noch die ganzen Spam Threads ala Click me im naked *gg*


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn Fragethreads kostenpflichtig werden, würde es wahrscheinlich sehr still und langweilig werden hier im Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehm... ich muss dich da leider enttäuschen... denn wenn es kostenpflichtig wird, werden plötzlich tausende von Intelligenzallergikern hier aufkreuzen und die hirnverbranntesten Fragen stellen... bei SMS Diensten funktioniert es genauso...


----------



## Shaila (25. April 2010)

Es hat sich ein neues Problem aufgetan! Also wir haben die Präsentation nun logischerweise auf einen Stick gepackt. So, nun habe ich den Stick mal in einen anderen PC reingesteckt und da ist die Schrift wie Normal. Es steht zwar die Schriftart da, sie wird aber nicht so angezeigt wie sie sollte.

Wie kann man das machen, dass die Schrift dauerhaft so bleibt ? Auch auf anderen Rechnern.


----------



## Kangrim (25. April 2010)

Du packst einfach das Font-paket mit auf den Stick


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (26. April 2010)

Oder speicherst die Präsentation für eine CD ab (braucht nicht mal eine CD aber alle Schriften, Videos oder Sounds sind automatisch eingebunden)

PowerPoint 2003:
Wie *CD* vorzubereiten einer Powerpoint-Präsentation für den Einsatz auf einem anderen Computer mithilfe *Paket für* 
From the *File* menu, select *Package for CD* Aus dem Menü *Datei,* wählen Sie *Verpacken für CD*
In the *Name the CD* box, type the name of your presentation, and click *Options* In der *Name der CD-Box,* geben Sie den Namen Ihrer Präsentation, und klicken Sie auf *Optionen*
Select the *Embedded TrueType fonts* check box, and click *OK* Wählen Sie den *Embedded Kontrollkästchen TrueType-Schriftarten,* und klicken Sie auf *OK*
Click *Copy to Folder* , click *Browse* , navigate to the folder that contains the presentation, and click *Select* Klicken Sie *auf In Ordner kopieren,* klicken Sie auf *Durchsuchen,* navigieren Sie zu der Präsentation der Ordner enthält, und klicken Sie auf *Select*
When you return to the *Copy to Folder* dialog box, click *OK* , and then click *Close* to close the *Package for CD* dialog box. Wenn Sie *Kopieren, um* die Rückkehr zur Dialogfeld *Ordner,* klicken Sie auf *OK,* und klicken Sie anschließend auf *Schließen* zu schließen das Dialogfeld *Verpacken für CD.*
PowerPoint 2007:
Führen Sie Folgendes aus, um eine Präsentation für CD zu verpacken:


Öffnen Sie die zu verpackende Präsentation in PowerPoint.
Klicken Sie auf die Microsoft Office-Schaltfläche, zeigen Sie auf den Pfeil neben *Veröffentlichen*, und klicken Sie dann auf *Verpacken für CD*.
Klicken Sie im Dialogfeld *Verpacken für CD* auf *Optionen*, und wählen Sie dann die gewünschten Optionen aus.Informationen zu den Optionen finden Sie unter Verpacken einer Präsentation für eine CD.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es hat sich ein neues Problem aufgetan! Also wir haben die Präsentation nun logischerweise auf einen Stick gepackt. So, nun habe ich den Stick mal in einen anderen PC reingesteckt und da ist die Schrift wie Normal. Es steht zwar die Schriftart da, sie wird aber nicht so angezeigt wie sie sollte.


Dieser PC kennt die Font ja auch nicht. Nur dein anderer. Woher soll er also wissen, wie er sie darstellen soll? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser PC kennt die Font ja auch nicht. Nur dein anderer. Woher soll er also wissen, wie er sie darstellen soll?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube an intelligente Maschinen! Und danke für die Hilfe, Problem hat sich gelöst und wir haben eine gute Note. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodvarr (19. Mai 2010)

könntest du pls den Link von der Website posten, von welcher du die blutige Schrift hast?


----------



## Dracun (2. Juni 2010)

http://www.fontspace.com/

http://www.dafont.com/




wer suchet der findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (9. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hey, bin gerade *dabei eine Präsentation zusammenzubasteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bin ich eigentlich der einzigste der sich wundert was er da machen will?

Bitte sag mir nicht, das du ein Azubi bist und ein Präsentation halten sollst... sag es nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie meine Chefs aus UK dadrauf wohl reagieren. So im nächsten Forschungsbericht mal schön Blutig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

